# Women Please Help Me Out



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I think I am going to take the plunge and put a profile on Match. 
I have been pretty much open and honest in posting on here. Based on how you view me here what type of things should I include in my profile?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Well yeah that. I didn't think this was going to be this difficult now that the shoe is on my foot.but it is lol


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I think just be yourself--talk like you do on this forum, with a little more like statistics, and it will be a winner!!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Ugh, all I found on Match were the serial daters... the ones who thought if they engaged in an hour of conversation then it was time to jump in the sack. None of them seemed to understand the comment "my brain is farther north than the focus of your attention".

(thinly veiled "don't do it!" post)


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

What about POF then?


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I can only speak for myself. Remember I am considerably older than you, so what I think may be irrelevant and way out of date.

I have never been on Match. I was on POF and FO. I have had enjoyable dates with very nice men from both sites. I met the man I hope will be my long-term Sweetie via POF. 

Profiles. I looked for a profile that gave information. I wanted to know what the person likes: what his hobbies and interests are and if they meshed with mine; whether he was wanting a long term relationship, just dates, just friendship, "fun":shocked:; I liked to see a little about his past and present (what work/career he had in the past and what he is doing now; what he was looking for in a woman - some want arm candy, some want a mommy, some a housekeeper, some a partner - they don't usually spell it out so baldly but it is usually there. I wanted photos. Not so much because I am swayed by looks or body image, but so many put up obviously old photos (I suspect these men are not too honest) or several different vacation pics (?players or want a "traveling companion") or ones of their "boy toys" usually fancy cars or bikes (these are generally looking for candy. Plus). Honest, up to date photos in normal settings made me think they were honest, up front men. A little humor would always make a good impression too. I like a man that can make me laugh. 

One last thing and this is REALLY old-fashioned. I wanted the first contact to come from him.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

At my age, people aren't arm candy, there molasses lol


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The few real life women around here whom I knew that used the paid subscription online dating sites all said the first thing they were tending to find themselves unconsciously looking for were guys with at least high five , low six figure incomes when they began looking for someone to settle down with because they had found themselves meeting up with so many broke guys, so unless you have income to spare on that type of appetite don't be surprised if you don't get flooded with interested parties.

Some of the guys who we knew who paid the fee and posted on subscription sites and actually posted their high 5 figure incomes unfortunately found themselves contacted by catfish and meal ticket miners more than interested women.

With subscription sites charging men to post their profiles and letting women post theirs for free, it's no surprise that they generally are better hunting grounds for the women than men.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

This guys is in for a world of hurt, my gosh, he's even put his location, pic of house, listed everything he owns, Lawdy, he's gonna get "loved tenderly" wow. 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/roo/5639673462.html

Desperation, this guy has it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What Jay said


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe I will just look into castration then.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

A serious question. Why are you guys so scared? As long as you don't think the first one to show interest is the "one" you absolutely must take, what's the problem? 

Heck, I had the time of my life on POF. The only time I ever had any real problem, well, I guess I best not get into that. At any rate, there's nothing to fear. Just say "This is who I am, if you like that, let's talk" 

Just be yourself. Worst case, some women will just want to use you, over and over, for meaningless sex. The horror...the horror.


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

Go for it!! You never know what will happen. Adventure. But don't listen to me. I don't know what I'm doing. In about 6 months I've messaged a couple, and a couple messaged me, but no meet ups yet. If nothing happens after a few months, you can always delete your profile, take a break and go back later.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Alice Kramden said:


> This guys is in for a world of hurt, my gosh, he's even put his location, pic of house, listed everything he owns, Lawdy, he's gonna get "loved tenderly" wow.
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/roo/5639673462.html
> 
> Desperation, this guy has it.


I think that looks more like a business transaction. I'll have my people get in touch with his people...

Shrek: I am pretty sure there are plenty of gals on there looking for the golden meal ticket. But there are plenty of slime ball men, too. The ball bounces in both courts. Equally - there are some good honest people of both genders there as well, just as in real life. And which sites let the women have a full profile for free while charging the men? Neither of the ones I joined did. I would be very wary of one that did.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wolfie, whats this talk of castration?? Cut that out.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would look into www.meetup.com first.
Those are face to face groups of people, doing things of a common interest (like playing cards, or line dancing, or hiking, whatever....)
Volunteer somewhere that interests you and helps others (like Habitat; you can learn how to build a house, run plumbing, etc).

I personally think POF, because it's free, attracts more not so honest folks than those who have to pay, like FO.......but IMHO two thumbs down on the whole online dating.
To many gold diggin' women, too many guys that think a few messages back and forth is 'game playing' because you won't 'cold' meet and sheet dance on the first date.......
Woof.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Alice Kramden said:


> This guys is in for a world of hurt, my gosh, he's even put his location, pic of house, listed everything he owns, Lawdy, he's gonna get "loved tenderly" wow.
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/roo/5639673462.html
> 
> Desperation, this guy has it.


Ok, so just for kicks I had to read this.

First paragraph: you must be honest...

Second paragraph: I'm 53, but listed myself as 49...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I think that looks more like a business transaction. I'll have my people get in touch with his people...
> 
> Shrek: I am pretty sure there are plenty of gals on there looking for the golden meal ticket. But there are plenty of slime ball men, too. The ball bounces in both courts. Equally - there are some good honest people of both genders there as well, just as in real life. And which sites let the women have a full profile for free while charging the men? Neither of the ones I joined did. I would be very wary of one that did.


 We got a chuckle at the plant in the early days of the internet dating sites.

One of the guys took the shot and got cyber hooked up and a month or so into the cyber phase, the sexy brunette who asked him to send her $900 to come visit failed the footprint back track of their personal emails conducted by one of his friends in our cyber security division.

After the back tracking the 29 year old female brunette from Arizona turned out to actually be a unemployed 40 year old guy in Iowa who had been catfishing over a dozen female profiles.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am stunned and amazing at how many people do not think.

"Oh he sends me these beautiful poems, and texts me every morning. He (after 2 weeks of shoving the fertilizer) thinks he's falling in love with me, and I feel the same. He's on a mission in the Middle East, so I can't see him, but if I get him a plane ticket from NY to Iowa, he will come to me; oh he has described everything my heart desires; all I have to do is send the money western union on X date when he arrives in NY!!! I am so in love......


Yeah, that's for real.
Um, duh, scam, party of one.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm not worried at all about the gold diggers, I can spot them quickly. 
I guess what I will do is be honest but guarded and let people know the first red flag comes up I'm done. I'm lonely but not desperate. If I was I would just start hanging out at the bars.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

probably meet the same types of women. Who knows if a respondent isn't a barfly


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> probably meet the same types of women. Who knows if a respondent isn't a barfly


Yeah you never know when someone may not have hot water or a major appliance either. Looking for love is such a gamble &#128580;


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tahts true too. Look at Homestead Rescue lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Bill just head to the city and find you a cart lady, you would have a lot in common.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you NO. Ive did that 3 times already.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Just be you Wolf, share some things that interest you, post pictures of you, not your stuff and put in an age range that works for you.

For what it's worth, I think you'd be a great catch. : )


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd rather catch a salmon.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> Just be you Wolf, share some things that interest you, post pictures of you, not your stuff and put in an age range that works for you.
> 
> For what it's worth, I think you'd be a great catch. : )


Thanks lady


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I'd rather catch a salmon.


I'd rather not catch a STD. A whole new being a single concern.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Use a condom


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I think I have some from about 10 years ago, do I need new ones? Ribbed or glow in the dark :nana:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Baby, if you're lookin' for a hook up.......POF is your site!!!
or get the Tinder ap on your smart phone.......that's only if you want to have sex in an alley or bathroom at a bar.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Lol I don't need an app or a dating site for a hook up, that's one thing that's not happening for a while. In fact I would probably feel like I'm cheating on the ex. The first time it does happen.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Keep calling me baby, baby. Lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Lol I don't need an app or a dating site for a hook up, that's one thing that's not happening for a while. In fact I would probably feel like I'm cheating on the ex. The first time it does happen.


I have so much to say about this, but as sure as I do, like metal shavings to a magnet, the nasties will come 'a postin'..........baby!

BOOM that didn't take long......so not slick. WOW.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Well talk to me baby who cares what others say.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Time, baby; time.
In time, you will move away from thoughts of the ex, to what is best for you.
If the split was mutual, then less time is required.
If the split was traumatic (she is a minion of satan) then it's gonna take more time.

Shake off the notion "if I would have done______maybe we'd be together".
If you did, all you could do, then be done.

Is she sitting around, not dating, not making herself available because she still cares what you think or feel?
Is she wringing her hands with fret of "what will he think"?
Is she holding back because she is afraid the 'cheat on you'?
If she is, then ya'all need to work it out.....

If she's not. Why are you?
Life is too short and too precious to give a crap about people, who walked out, think.

It's been 2 years for me.
You already know my deal.
I will know when it's right, he's right, etc. 
If I would have 'tried' (and I did) sooner? OOOOOOOOO that could have ended very poorly. My gut said "knock it off idiot" and I did!!!

The harder the break up the longer it takes to rebound (so I have found, YMMV).

Tell me in a 'perfect' world, what would you find on a dating site?
What are you looking for?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm the one who broke things off, she has someone else and moved on. I'm just looking for someone to talk with, share a meal or do an activity with. If sparks fly, fine, if not that's OK too. 
As far as the guilty feeling part, that's just the loyalty coming through and being with the same woman through the years.
In a perfect world, the qualities of you and roadless being in my local would fit the tab. 
I don't deal with skanks baby.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you checked out www.meetup.com?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Ooohbabyoooohbabyoooh....:grin:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What's a skank baby?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Not us Laura! &#9825;


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What's a skank baby?


A low life woman who sleeps around and doesn't care what others think or about her reputation... Baby.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

One Two Three NOT IT!

Used to be women who didn't put out on the first or second date were called "prudes".
Now?
They are called "game players".
What?
Right.........

I wish we all had a sign that told everyone what each of us was all about; that way we didn't have to waste time.
Wana hook up? Great, other hook ups will find you and hook up.
Wana go fishing, camping, have a few bourbons and laugh till it hurts AND THAT'S IT?
Great, others like you wouldn't waste time with hook up idiots.
Wana live in a Mc Mansion and play Keep Up With The Jones?
Great.........you get where I'm going.

I may just test this theory. Create a POF profile, but deadonballs honest, and see what shakes out and share it here......for nothing more than to prove a point.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Baby.....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Well baby, birds of a feather.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF one person moves in with another, should that other person have the house and place all ready for their arrivel? IF SO, then what does the arriving person bring to the gitgo/startup.

I know her post was a dig at me, and that's OK. But it got me thinking. Yes I hope to have the house completely furnished, and likely decades before someone ever steps through the door, the way things look, BUT, if/when I do, then what does the woman bring in to the startup?

IF a man moves to a womans house, hopefully, he will have more tools, ect than she. Shouldn't she expect that he will arrive with tools, ect that she dosnt currently have, to bring something with him to help out at the startup.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, Tom came to my house with 5 pairs of bibs and a 2 fishing rods. !!!
All his gear is in a container waiting to be shipped:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

reneedarley said:


> Well, Tom came to my house with 5 pairs of bibs and a 2 fishing rods. !!!
> All his gear is in a container waiting to be shipped:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


I done wore a hole clear through the knee of one of my bibs, now I got's me some really fine Swedish summer shorts!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Way to go Tom.. Lol 
What took place? Nothing but silence...


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

You'll be fine Wolf*, I have seen your posts here, and You seem like a good guy. Just go out there and meet some Women- dating is meeting- up, have fun*, be Yourself. Go out there and meet some Girls!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok Wolfie baby.....I did it, you saw it.....let me share the 2 replies:

Hi

So, your a hippie?





.........yeah, I'm not making that up.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Shock and awe lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I would have responded to you, but of course only if I was in your area.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I don't know what I would do if I was single again - especially with the advent of the internet.

My sister went onto some sites after she and her husband got divorced.

She even went out on a few dates.

The one memorable one - as they were eating dinner . . . . the guy says to my sister . . . . . . "You remind me of my sister."

Needless to say, that one didn't work out!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

This is the Pic I'm adding along with the one with my beard.Not the best, but it is what it is.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I'd click on ya!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> This is the Pic I'm adding along with the one with my beard.Not the best, but it is what it is.


If that's not the best, you better not put the best out there!! It could cause a stampede!! Very nice.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

roadless said:


> I'd click on ya!


Umm, yeah me too.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I would have responded to you, but of course only if I was in your area.


What??? Wait! She's in Indiana, you're in Missouri. What's so difficult? You're practically neighbors!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF one person moves in with another, should that other person have the house and place all ready for their arrivel? IF SO, then what does the arriving person bring to the gitgo/startup.
> 
> I know her post was a dig at me, and that's OK. But it got me thinking. Yes I hope to have the house completely furnished, and likely decades before someone ever steps through the door, the way things look, BUT, if/when I do, then what does the woman bring in to the startup?
> 
> IF a man moves to a womans house, hopefully, he will have more tools, ect than she. Shouldn't she expect that he will arrive with tools, ect that she dosnt currently have, to bring something with him to help out at the startup.


When I moved to AR from MO to be with my Sweetie, we moved EVERYTHING! Vehicles, machinery, tools, household stuff, livestock!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

nehimama said:


> What??? Wait! She's in Indiana, you're in Missouri. What's so difficult? You're practically neighbors!


Heck yeah!! People life is short..


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments..I don't see it,almost 54 and looking older, now when I was younger...lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

We all are Wolf. ..that age thing is tricky but nevertheless you wear it well....but more importantly we have a sense of the man you are from your posts, it is an appealing combination. 
Enjoy!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

nehimama said:


> What??? Wait! She's in Indiana, you're in Missouri. What's so difficult? You're practically neighbors!


464 miles away neighbors..lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> We all are Wolf. ..that age thing is tricky but nevertheless you wear it well....but more importantly we have a sense of the man you are from your posts, it is an appealing combination.
> Enjoy!


Thank you..that was nice of you.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Bill wrote:

*IF a man moves to a womans house, hopefully, he will have more tools, ect than she. Shouldn't she expect that he will arrive with tools, ect that she dosnt currently have, to bring something with him to help out at the startup. *

*If* a man (or anyone) were to move in with me (almost surely never going to happen  ) they wouldn't need to bring anything at all. I have a fully furnished house and a garage full of tools. If they had a tractor, I guess that would be about the only useful thing I am missing. I wouldn't object if they had skills in the woodworking areas that I could learn from, otherwise - I am pretty self sufficient. 

*If* I were to move to someone elses house (never going to happen) there is nothing, other than the livestock and the dogs and kitties, that I am so attached to I could not leave behind. Well, my crafts stash would have to come along...


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

As with anything else in this life, a lot depends on your own personality. I have never been afraid to take calculated risks. If I wanted something, I have never been afraid to chart the path that will lead me to it. I've mostly been a "glass half full" kind of person. (and as someone once said - whether it's half full or half empty doesn't matter. We can always open another bottle.)

In dating my head kept a strong hold on my heart. I am not a fool and I am a pretty good judge of character. I (like every woman here) have had the dogs sniffing around, but it never bothered me, frankly. Dogs sniff. :shrug: That doesn't mean there are no good people out there. Just that you haven't met them yet.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

What is the consensus on the beard or not?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I like beards, they tickle.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> I like beards, they tickle.


:facepalm::runforhills:


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I like beards, too. I think I prefer your photo with a beard, Wolf. Very handsome.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

Wolf ain't got nothin on me. You ladies don't be giving him a false sense of sexiness now. No I'm not putting my picture online either. Only in private. Lol


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

Beards can tickle or severely chafe your crack depending on how used.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

er, how do you know this??


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I think the beard suits you however you have perfect lips and the beard hides them. Also 54 is young, imo. Not young and immature. On second looking reckon the beard does't hide your lips too much. I think MO is skewed somewhat as I look at lips first, then eyes, etc. You have kind eyes just seem really laid- back is my conclusion. Nice face shape overall.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Perfect lips? I was told that I had pouting lips lol.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> er, how do you know this??


No, no! I don't want know lol.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

homebody said:


> I think the beard suits you however you have perfect lips and the beard hides them. Also 54 is young, imo. Not young and immature. On second looking reckon the beard does't hide your lips too much. I think MO is skewed somewhat as I look at lips first, then eyes, etc. You have kind eyes just seem really laid- back is my conclusion. Nice face shape overall.


You are perceptive, do you know me? Lol. I am laid back, easy going and slow to anger unless someone is being mean or trying to take advantage.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Perfect lips? I was told that I had pouting lips lol.


 I look to see and try to determine how a person would kiss. I am 62, have kissed a lot of frogs in my lifetime so I should know. Lol WWS, not trying to embarrass you, just stating my opinion.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

No, I wasn't embarrassed at all, just intrigued that someone would notice lips


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

There is acouple of Ladies that might be perfect for you right here on this forum, look around here first.( No, I dont mean me Lol)


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

ceresone said:


> There is acouple of Ladies that might be perfect for you right here on this forum, look around here first.( No, I dont mean me Lol)


If there are they need to speak up, I don't read between the lies all that well. I don't have a problem just being friends and talking about life's happenings and sharing ideas and desires. As far as matters of the heart goes, I know what I'm wanting and what I don't want.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I think men get better looking as they get older. Wolf, you are quite a handsome man (like the beard!)


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you Twila


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

WWS, my suggestion is to use the beard pic in the profile if you can only use one pic. Add the other if able. You also will be swamped with replies from many women and will have lots of culling to do. Hope you succeed in your quest.


----------

